
The Coming Collapse - rblion
https://www.commondreams.org/views/2018/05/21/coming-collapse?gclid=CjwKCAiAwJTjBRBhEiwA56V7q85UTlyXlUQljt3vAOLj3hHqimPy5XTqxXRepeha5hI-JBBpT6ZmRxoCBJwQAvD_BwE
======
mythrwy
Collapse is inevitable in all systems given time.

But the article completely fails to convince me it's eminent.

It starts with a president the guy doesn't like being taken as a sign of "the
end of times". Maybe author should have skipped more class at Harvard Divinity
school.

------
rblion
"It is impossible for any doomed population to grasp how fragile the decayed
financial, social and political system is on the eve of implosion."

------
towaway1138
"The Trump administration did not rise, prima facie, like Venus on a half
shell from the sea. Donald Trump is the result of a long process of political,
cultural and social decay."

 _groan_

At least learn what "prima facie" means before using it in your opening
sentence.

------
rwmj
It's going to be funny when Trump leaves office, is replaced by a normal
centrist politician who repairs some of the damage he has done, people go back
to being broadly apathetic about politics, and we can go back and read these
nonsense articles in context.

